# hes here



## staceyc (Sep 5, 2011)

i went for a 35 week scan 11 days ago and they said baby had stopped growing at 33 weeks and had raised dopplers  was rushed to the bigger hospital 30 miles away and had baby boy jared . who came out at 6lb 6oz not 4lb like the scan had said . he spent 3 days in neonatal due to fluid on his lungs then he couldnt keep his temp. they have finaly sent us home yesterday  though i dont think jared was ready to come home as he is still being tube fed and has lost a fair bit of weight (more than they like) so have a nurse coming over tommow to weigh him and check up . i have a feeling its back to the hospital but they couldnt wait to get rid of us (i was taking up a bed when i didnt need to be on the maternity ward any longer ).
  thanks for all the advice over the last few months x


----------



## Northerner (Sep 5, 2011)

Many congratulations Stacey!  I do hope that little Jared is fighting fit very soon!


----------



## Steff (Sep 5, 2011)

Many congratulations stacy to you and all, welcome to the world Jared x


----------



## Dizzydi (Sep 5, 2011)

Aw how lovely, congratulations x


----------



## rachelha (Sep 5, 2011)

Hello Jared!  Congratulations. Glad to hear the little one is home with you.  I hope the check up tomorrow goes well.


----------



## Jennywren (Sep 5, 2011)

Congratulations Stacey , great name Jared


----------



## MrsCLH (Sep 5, 2011)

Congratulations start, cute name  Hope check up goes well tmrw, let us know how u get on xx


----------



## teapot8910 (Sep 5, 2011)

Congratulations Stacey! Hope everything goes okay for little Jared tomorrow  xx


----------



## tracyp (Sep 5, 2011)

Glad you are both alright, hope things go ok tomorrow. Tracy x


----------



## Blythespirit (Sep 5, 2011)

Congratulations! And welcome to the world Jared. Fingers crossed that everything goes well tomorrow. XXXXX


----------



## margie (Sep 6, 2011)

Congratulations Stacey


----------



## Barb3234 (Sep 6, 2011)

Congratulations, hope all is going well.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Sep 6, 2011)

Well done and congratulations......................Enjoy your son..........


----------



## lucy123 (Sep 6, 2011)

Congratulations to you all


----------



## Natalie123 (Sep 6, 2011)

Congratulations, I hope everything is going well xx


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Sep 6, 2011)

Congratulations hope he starts to put weight on soon.


----------



## Monkey (Sep 6, 2011)

Many congratulations! Hope the weight situation improves soon for you all.


----------



## pinkemz (Sep 12, 2011)

huge congratulations xxxx


----------



## smile4loubie (Sep 15, 2011)

Congratulations and hope Jared is well soon Xxx


----------

